# two from german wallnutt



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

both with more then 20 layers line seed oil.
hope u like them!


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

Extremely nice mate!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I love walnut!!! Really nice Baumstamm!!!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I love them too! Great work as usual.


----------



## Gandolphin (Jun 28, 2010)

beautiful,
i loved the finish


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That looks top quality. I love the grain, colour and lustre.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

thank u mates! to get this lustre, i do it the old fashioned way.first i pollish the catty then i let the catty soak the line seed oil in for longer time, then i rub it of and the next morning i do the same, but u need only 10 minutes ore half a houre, then rub it off. i do this the whole week long. then one month long 1 layer a week. this gett a fine surface. don´t let the oil to long on the catty! after a month u only need one layer a month one year long, after this year u only need one layer a year.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Extremely nice work there!


----------



## Pulse (Jun 16, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> thank u mates! to get this lustre, i do it the old fashioned way.first i pollish the catty then i let the catty soak the line seed oil in for longer time, then i rub it of and the next morning i do the same, but u need only 10 minutes ore half a houre, then rub it off. i do this the whole week long. then one month long 1 layer a week. this gett a fine surface. don´t let the oil to long on the catty! after a month u only need one layer a month one year long, after this year u only need one layer a year.


hehe, i think ill stick with helsman! but great work, and beautiful wood!


----------



## Pulse (Jun 16, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> thank u mates! to get this lustre, i do it the old fashioned way.first i pollish the catty then i let the catty soak the line seed oil in for longer time, then i rub it of and the next morning i do the same, but u need only 10 minutes ore half a houre, then rub it off. i do this the whole week long. then one month long 1 layer a week. this gett a fine surface. don´t let the oil to long on the catty! after a month u only need one layer a month one year long, after this year u only need one layer a year.


hehe, i think ill stick with helsman! but great work, and beautiful wood!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

20 coats of Linseed Oil?????? Talk about sealing! Great job Harald! Love the Walnut and the way you sealed them-(Especially the one on the left!) Flatband


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

can show u the difference, the smaler catty is abt half a jear with lots of layers, the biger here is after the second layerafter 6 layers after 8 layer and this is after a month  after 3 ore 4 layers the wood will not more soak in the oil, but it seams to me that u get more lustre. the other layers are only that i rubb them with cloth with oil in.


----------



## hiddenweaponmaker (Feb 14, 2010)

can u make a video about the whole process that would be awesome







??


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

They are awesome! I just put my slingshots into lineseed oil for 2 days like 9gramm.

Do you think that just "layer" them is better? Or is just the layer on the wood thicker?

Friedrich


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

9 grams method is good, the oil have enough time to soak in deeply. but it seems to me that the surface of the wood getting better and more lustre. so the only thing u have to do is to rub them with a little oil and old cloth from time to time, u will see the difference. but take care, it is not a good idea to let a thick layer of lin seed oil dry on the catty, u will gett a uggly surface also take care of your bands, line seed oil (leinöl firniss) kill the bands! that is dangerous on the fork!!!


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

I did a rifle stock like that 10 years ago. I think I still have the blisters! Nice work!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

German Walnut is positively Breathtaking and of course I like the smaller of the two .


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> can show u the difference, the smaler catty is abt half a jear with lots of layers, the biger here is after the second layerafter 6 layers after 8 layer and this is after a month  after 3 ore 4 layers the wood will not more soak in the oil, but it seams to me that u get more lustre. the other layers are only that i rubb them with cloth with oil in.


Oil finishes...
Once a day for a week, once a week for a month, once a month for a year, once a year for life.
I've yet to try the oil soak method because the previous sentence has worked for me without fail. There is always that one special circumstance <cough cocobolo cough flatband> that the soak in oil may be of benefit. Great Catty's Baumstamm- I admire your work very much (and you are darned good shooter too! )


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks, Baumstamm. I will try your method!


----------



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

I am trying oiling right now! How do you get it to stop haveing that fat surface that leave stains on your hands and clothes and every where? Or does that just stop by using shooting it allot?


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

rub the oil with old cloth off after 20,30 minutes, then on the next day it isn´t oily. if u do it correct it give u a excelent gripp. don´t lett a thick layer of oil dry on the wood, u need the oil in the wood!


----------



## MarjonV (Aug 18, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

the smaller one looks incredible


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Lin-Speed is an alternative, sold as a black powder gunstock finish. I heard it's not as authentic looking, but easier of course, applied like varnish. Permalyn sealer and finish is the best of the polyurethane finishes IMO for this purpose. Both available from Dixie Gun Works. I used this many times in my amateur gunsmith days, it is the best I have used and is MUCH easier to apply. I've done it the hard way too, and there is IMO little gain considering the effort....unless you just like rubbing/sweating over/fondling endlessly your slingshots, and that's fine too, perfectly understandable as well.


----------

